# Pot call



## Jstov (Jul 3, 2013)

Made this out of padouk. http://i1106.Rule #2/albums/h364/crusadercalls/3B64F4F3-AB3E-4E38-827B-3C202E19B0CE-21633-000019AFFA692A61_zps806667be.jpg


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice call and nice slab of wood it's sitting on, good job.

Roy


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice turn. Rick


----------

